# Oberon Kindle DX cover - bold celtic in wine/Hokusai wave in navy



## Leslie

All right, I got the okay to go ahead and post these. I was very lucky to be asked to be a beta tester for the Oberon Kindle DX cover. They sent me the Bold Celtic in wine. This is not a cover I would have selected if I had a choice, but it is very beautiful and I may very well keep it. It has gotten lots of compliments. Here are a few pictures, taken with my iPhone, so I apologize if the quality is not great.

The front (two views):

















Close up of the button, which I think is very pretty:










Open...as you can see, it is one big piece of leather.










The inside:










Platform mode:










Please let me know if you have any questions!

L


----------



## kevin63

Very nice.  That design was on my first piece of leather from Oberon.  I have it in black on a business card holder.  I like that design, it's very classic.  While I'm not sure Wine is the color for me, it does look great on that design.  I also like that color on the Celtic hounds design.  Looks great!


----------



## Ruby296

Wow, that's gorgeous, Leslie!  I can see why you would want to keep it.  Does it just prop itself up for platform mode?

PS-long overdue (and OT) question, but how was your weekend in Cooperstown?  I hope you had fun!


----------



## Leslie

Ruby296 said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous, Leslie! I can see why you would want to keep it. Does it just prop itself up for platform mode?


The one I have has a piece of leather and velcro which holds the cover in the platform position. My understanding is that the Oberon folks are modifying that somewhat, based on our (beta-testers) feedback, which is why I didn't take a picture, since what I have might not be the final design. We (beta-testers) have the option to return the covers we received and get one in the final design, if we want. But part of me likes the idea of having a collector's item  which is why I might keep it. I haven't decided. I am finding I appreciate the cover more for protection, rather than a way to prop up the Kindle for reading. Since the DX is heavy, I tend to take it out of the cover and prop it up on my Peeramid pillow for reading.



> PS-long overdue (and OT) question, but how was your weekend in Cooperstown? I hope you had fun!


We had a lot of fun. It was a beautiful spring weekend--all the lilacs were in bloom. I enjoyed the Baseball Hall of Fame and then we did the Cooperstown Beverage Trail, which was also fun. It was a nice getaway.

L


----------



## Ruby296

Leslie said:


> The one I have has a piece of leather and velcro which holds the cover in the platform position. My understanding is that the Oberon folks are modifying that somewhat, based on our (beta-testers) feedback, which is why I didn't take a picture, since what I have might not be the final design. We (beta-testers) have the option to return the covers we received and get one in the final design, if we want. But part of me likes the idea of having a collector's item  which is why I might keep it. I haven't decided. I am finding I appreciate the cover more for protection, rather than a way to prop up the Kindle for reading. Since the DX is heavy, I tend to take it out of the cover and prop it up on my Peeramid pillow for reading.
> 
> We had a lot of fun. It was a beautiful spring weekend--all the lilacs were in bloom. I enjoyed the Baseball Hall of Fame and then we did the Cooperstown Beverage Trail, which was also fun. It was a nice getaway.
> 
> L


Thanks for explaining how it stands up in Platform mode. I'm sure it will be a nice design in the end. So glad to hear that you had a good weekend in Coop! Believe it or not I have not heard of the Beverage Trail-going to have to ask my dad about that one!!


----------



## MineKinder

WOW-Thats a really gorgeous color, its reading on my screen like a  plum. Is that right?
Or is it, more of a purple?


/goes to look at wine color covers


----------



## Leslie

MineKinder said:


> WOW-Thats a really gorgeous color, its reading on my screen like a plum. Is that right?
> Or is it, more of a purple?


Not purple. It is very much in the red family. Wine, burgundy, maroon...yes, plum would work. Cabernet.

Here's a picture of it next to my purple ROH (which is one of the old, dark purple covers, not the newer lighter purple) so you can see how they compare.


----------



## jazzi

Okay, sign me up for Oberon beta-testing!  Heck, doesn't buying one each month tell you I love your products!! 

Thanks for the pictures.  That's my favorite design, too.  My Bold Celtic in black for the K2 is great.  Thinking of ordering the same design for the DX, but not sold on the wine, just yet.


----------



## Addie

That wine colour is very nice. The design is beautiful as well. Thanks for putting the pictures up, you lucky, lucky beta tester.


----------



## Leslie

AddieLove said:


> That wine colour is very nice. The design is beautiful as well. Thanks for putting the pictures up, you lucky, lucky beta tester.


I am very lucky and I appreciated the opportunity. I tried to repay the favor by giving Oberon a good, balanced review of the cover, with specific comments about what I liked and didn't like and suggestions for improvement. The other testers (there were five of us) did too, and hopefully our feedback will make for a better product for all of you.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, since Leslie spilled the beans. . . . .I guess I can say that I got to beta test the DX cover as well.  I got the same design as Leslie but in the saddle color.  Also gorgeous. . . . .I am considering an exchange when the new ones are up only because I'd PREFER the wine since my K1 cover is saddle.  (Leslie, if you want a saddle collectors' item, maybe we can trade. )  I don't think the saddle color leather is quite as pebbled as the wine appears to be in the pictures above.  But it's not flat smooth either.

One thing Leslie didn't mention that is different from the K1, K2 covers (at least it's different from mine) is that the inside spine leather is finished rather than rough.  You can kind of see it on her picture of the inside.  I don't think they'll be changing that when tweak the design.

I do read mine in the cover, with the cover folded all the way back.  It bends really easily.  I was never comfortable with doing that with my K1 cover, which is one of the wrap around designs.  I was really pleased to be asked to be a beta tester. . .just made me that much happier I'd bought the DX!


----------



## libros_lego

Wow, that's really nice Ann. So exciting.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> One thing Leslie didn't mention that is different from the K1, K2 covers (at least it's different from mine) is that the inside spine leather is finished rather than rough. You can kind of see it on her picture of the inside. I don't think they'll be changing that when tweak the design.


Very good point, Ann. I mentioned that in my review. While I never minded the unfinished/rough leather in the K1/K2 covers, it really is noticeable on the DX cover. The finished inside spine really gives it a polished, classy look and I suspect it will make a difference for some buyers (Neil Shapiro, are you listening?  )

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do read mine in the cover, with the cover folded all the way back. It bends really easily. I was never comfortable with doing that with my K1 cover, which is one of the wrap around designs.


You bend it all the way back?  Susan in VA, did you see this? LOL

(I still feel guilty folding my cover back now)

So happy to hear you guys love the DX covers. I can't wait to see how they are working the design for the platform case. thanks for letting me know about the inside leather. I didn't notice that in the pictures.

Leslie, you say you take it out to use it with the Peeramid. How does it work in the cover with the Peeramid? Is it too big to fit?


----------



## ladyknight33

I thought I had gotten over my DX envy but seeing these pictures of this cover has started it all over again.


----------



## Leslie

Heather, I don't know if you remember this picture:










For me, I find I don't use the Peeramid with the K2 all that often (unless I am settling down on the couch for a really long read). But if I do, the K2 in its cover seems to fit okay in the Peeramid (unlike this picture). The DX, on the other hand, is big, and with the Oberon cover, it is really big. No two ways around it, it is big and heavy. I have discovered I prefer to read casually on the K2, but I am using the DX for work documents. But, when I do want to read casually on the DX, I have been taking it out of the cover and using it naked on the pillow. Oberon, DX, and Peeramid just seems like too much to me.

I'll be honest, I like the DX, but I am not crazy about it. It took me awhile to warm up to the K2, too, so I am wondering if my opinion will change, but one month in....I like my K2 better, for the vast majority of my reading. I send all my samples to my K2.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

I love that picture with all three Kindles on the pillow. The heaviness of the DX is probably the one thing that's keeping me from clicking the order button. I almost always read with my Kindle on the Peeramid or with it propped on it's side. Even the K2/Oberon gets to be too much for me at times. I know the DX/Oberon will be quite heavy and with the arthritis in my hands, it is a concern. I have a feeling I would be doing the same thing and taking it out of the cover to read. 

If it's not too much to ask, and you have a few minutes, would you mind taking a picture of the DX in the Oberon on the pillow? Just so I can see. I use my Peeramid so much, I actually bought a 2nd one. One for my bed, the other for my sitting room.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> If it's not too much to ask, and you have a few minutes, would you mind taking a picture of the DX in the Oberon on the pillow? Just so I can see. I use my Peeramid so much, I actually bought a 2nd one. One for my bed, the other for my sitting room.


Sure. We're just about to eat dinner. Give me an hour or so and I'll get them up for you.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> You bend it all the way back?  Susan in VA, did you see this? LOL
> 
> (I still feel guilty folding my cover back now)


Yeah. . . I know. . . .I had to get past my 'issue'  But, since it's clearly made to bend back to make the platform in landscape mode, I kind of had to, to test that part out. I did find that folding it all the way back and sort of creasing it made it work better. Since it's not got a design on the spine like my K1 cover I can handle it.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, as promised...Peeramid pictures with the DX and Oberon cover:










In the cover, folded back and side view:

















Without the cover and side view:

















Platform orientation, in cover:

















Let me know if you have questions!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you so much! That looks like it would work for me.

Hubby just told me to stop worrying about it and just get the darn thing. If I don't like the DX, I can always send it back and just get another K2. I think I'm driving him crazy.. 

As long as Oberon offers it for the DX, I'm pretty sure I've decided on the red Hummingbird. I've actually wanted that one since the beginning. I'm happy they finally made it available for the Kindle.


----------



## MineKinder

Love the pics of the DX on the pillow, I just *HAD TO* order myself one of those pillows!
For my K2, but now I of course I want the DX!
But I wonder why, they removed the page turning bar, from the left side?


----------



## Leslie

MineKinder said:


> Love the pics of the DX on the pillow, I just *HAD TO* order myself one of those pillows!
> For my K2, but now I of course I want the DX!
> But I wonder why, they removed the page turning bar, from the left side?


I wonder if it has to do with the rotation feature? The DX rotates in all directions, ie, if you hold it upside down, with the keyboard at the top, you'll be able to read it (and then the page turning buttons will be on the left side).

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I wonder if it has to do with the rotation feature? The DX rotates in all directions, ie, if you hold it upside down, with the keyboard at the top, you'll be able to read it (and then the page turning buttons will be on the left side).
> 
> L


I think that's part of it. Also if you look at the Kindle and the DX next to each other, you see that there seems to be a lot more white space around the Kindle screen. I think it's really the same and just looks like less on the DX because the screen is so much bigger. But part of the decision process could have been considering whether having buttons on both sides might make the frame seem too small to get a grip on or something.

Pure conjecture of course. 

For the record: You can put the DX into the Oberon cover 'upside down' if you with. The volume control for the sound is partially covered by one of the leather straps but the on/off switch and the charge connector are all still very much usable. So if you like to turn pages with your left hand that would be an option. 'Course, your keyboard is upside down.  But it still works.

I tried it that way because I wanted to see if, in platform mode (landscape) it was easier to hit the next page button if it was on the top rather than the bottom. I decided it was no better or worse either way for me. . . .


----------



## Anne

Okay since two of my fellow Beta Testers spilled the beans I guess I can too. I was also lucky to be a beta tester. I received the Celtic Hounds in wine(the same color as leslie) I love the color it is one color I would never have picked for myself. I am not sure yet but I think I am goiing to keep mine.


----------



## Leslie

Anne said:


> Okay since two of my fellow Beta Testers spilled the beans I guess I can too. I was also lucky to be a beta tester. I received the Celtic Hounds in wine(the same color as leslie) I love the color it is one color I would never have picked for myself. I am not sure yet but I think I am goiing to keep mine.


I originally had my heart set on the red ginkgo for the DX, but seeing the size of the cover, I am reconsidering since I am afraid it would be too gaudy...too much with all that red. So my current plan is to keep this one and buy a red ginkgo for my K2.

Of course, the current plan might change when I see what changes they make to the DX cover.

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> I originally had my heart set on the red ginkgo for the DX, but seeing the size of the cover, I am reconsidering since I am afraid it would be too gaudy...too much with all that red. So my current plan is to keep this one and buy a red ginkgo for my K2.
> 
> Of course, the current plan might change when I see what changes they make to the DX cover.
> 
> L


I want the peacock in sky blue since they are not going to make that one right away I think I will keep this one. I love the color and the design. Both are not ones I would have chosen. I also like the idea of having one of the first DX covers that Oberon has made. I also may chance mine after I see what changes they have made to the cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I originally had my heart set on the red ginkgo for the DX, but seeing the size of the cover, I am reconsidering since I am afraid it would be too gaudy...too much with all that red. So my current plan is to keep this one and buy a red ginkgo for my K2.
> 
> Of course, the current plan might change when I see what changes they make to the DX cover.
> 
> L


I think it would depend on the shade of red. A deep red more toward the blue would probably be o.k. A red that's more toward the orange would be a bit much I think. So, the question is what 'color' red do they generally use?

I really want to see what colors and designs they're going to offer. . .then I'll decide about keeping or trading.

You know, I had another thought the other day when I had the DX out of the cover. The inside back cover has "Oberon Design" imprinted somehow. I think I'm going to send another e-mail and suggest they put that on the card slot on the inside front cover . . . so it's visible even when the Kindle is IN the cover.


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it would depend on the shade of red. A deep red more toward the blue would probably be o.k. A red that's more toward the orange would be a bit much I think. So, the question is what 'color' red do they generally use?
> 
> I really want to see what colors and designs they're going to offer. . .then I'll decide about keeping or trading.
> 
> You know, I had another thought the other day when I had the DX out of the cover. The inside back cover has "Oberon Design" imprinted somehow. I think I'm going to send another e-mail and suggest they put that on the card slot on the inside front cover . . . so it's visible even when the Kindle is IN the cover.


Ann that is a good idea. I would like "Oberon Design" on the card slot on the inside of the front cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anne said:


> Ann that is a good idea. I would like "Oberon Design" on the card slot on the inside of the front cover.


We should both e-mail them. . .I don't think it would be a huge change. . . and, anyway, they did ask us for our opinions!


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> We should both e-mail them. . .I don't think it would be a huge change. . . and, anyway, they did ask us for our opinions!


Good idea I will email them too.


----------



## Leslie

I think that's an excellent idea too...however, there may be folks who feel like it is too much of an advertisement and they would object. They don't want to see the logo right there in their face all the time. Sort of like the folks who don't want the name of their car dealership on the back of their car. Maybe Oberon thought about putting the logo on the pocket and decided not to, for this reason.

Who knows?

As for red, the red River Garden that I owned for a short period of time was very much a red-red cover, not a dark red. The pictures I have seen of the red ginkgo (Octochick posted some, a while back) also made it look very red-red.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .I hear you Leslie. . .but it's really pretty unobtrusive. . . .black on black.  And other cover manufacturer's have a logo somewhere usually on the outside back. . . wouldn't want Oberon to do that.

I'll send an e-mail anyway. . . .they can make changes as they wish.  I note it's in the same place in my K1 cover and that it probably wouldn't fit on the card slot on that size.

It is true that their designs pretty much scream "OBERON" without having the name showing. . . .


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .I hear you Leslie. . .but it's really pretty unobtrusive. . . .black on black. And other cover manufacturer's have a logo somewhere usually on the outside back. . . wouldn't want Oberon to do that.
> 
> I'll send an e-mail anyway. . . .they can make changes as they wish. I note it's in the same place in my K1 cover and that it probably wouldn't fit on the card slot on that size.
> 
> It is true that their designs pretty much scream "OBERON" without having the name showing. . . .


I sent an email too. I am not sure if thay would want to do it. It just an idea.


----------



## Rasputina

They came out very nice indeed.


----------



## Anne

Rasputina said:


> They came out very nice indeed.


They are beautiful. I cannot wait to see what changes they may have made.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know, I had another thought the other day when I had the DX out of the cover. The inside back cover has "Oberon Design" imprinted somehow. I think I'm going to send another e-mail and suggest they put that on the card slot on the inside front cover . . . so it's visible even when the Kindle is IN the cover.


I did trade in my bold celtic in wine and asked for a Hokusai wave in navy, which arrived yesterday. It has the new platform apparatus (which is an improvement) and guess what? Oberon Design is imprinted on the pocket! I was more surprised about that than anything.

I'll post pictures when I have a minute to take a few. Also, my custom Hokusai wave skin from DecalGirl has been shipped, so it should arrive in the next day or two.

The cover has the new style button with a wave on it and it is very, very pretty.

L


----------



## F1Wild

Leslie said:


> I did trade in my bold celtic in wine and asked for a Hokusai wave in navy, which arrived yesterday. It has the new platform apparatus (which is an improvement) and guess what? Oberon Design is imprinted on the pocket! I was more surprised about that than anything.
> I'll post pictures when I have a minute to take a few. Also, my custom Hokusai wave skin from DecalGirl has been shipped, so it should arrive in the next day or two.
> The cover has the new style button with a wave on it and it is very, very pretty.
> L


I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> . . . . and guess what? Oberon Design is imprinted on the pocket! I was more surprised about that than anything.
> 
> L


That was my idea.  Well, Betsy's and mine. When I was showing off my beta version and we had the Kindle out of the cover we noticed the company logo on the inside back -- normally under the Kindle -- and thought it would fit on the pocket of the DX cover, and so would be a bit more prominent. I sent an e-mail suggesting it and I guess they liked the idea. . . .

I'll be sending my saddle Bold Celtic back today and requesting Celtic Hound in wine. So if anyone wants a gently used SADDLE colored Bold Celtic you might send them an e-mail. . . .I don't know what they will do with the return, but they are not offering that design in saddle on their site. It did make me think twice about trading since it's clearly unique, but I already have saddle on my K1 and wanted something different. Also wanted the improved platform mechanism because I really just don't like Velcro.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, here are some pictures of my brand new cover...

Front:










Full cover:










Close up of the button...I like it.










Inside. Notice Oberon Design on the pocket. Full credit goes to Ann!










Cover folded back and full view of inside:



















Modified platform apparatus, which is an improvement over the original.





































L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

> Inside. Notice Oberon Design on the pocket. Full credit goes to Ann!


That looks nice. . .I was actually visualizing it on the other, bigger pocket. It's not too "in your face" but shows the company name in understated elegance.


----------



## mistyd107

I wish the celtic came in the sky blue


----------



## kevin63

Very nice.  Love that design.


----------



## jazzi

Okay, I fought it as long as I could.  Ordered the DX Bold Celtic cover in wine last night.  Thanks for nothing!


----------



## Leslie

jazzi said:


> Okay, I fought it as long as I could. Ordered the DX Bold Celtic cover in wine last night. Thanks for nothing!


It's a beautiful cover and like I said, I thought long and hard about trading it in for the other one. I'm sure you'll love it.

L


----------



## jazzi

Leslie said:


> It's a beautiful cover and like I said, I thought long and hard about trading it in for the other one. I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> L


I'm sure I will. It'll be my third Oberon. With the space I save buying less physical books I'll be able to store my Kindle covers.


----------



## Leslie

My red gingko for the K2 arrived today. It is very beautiful. The finish is a bit more matte than I expected. The pictures that Octochick posted a while ago made it look shiny. Even so, I am happy with it and I love the button! It came with a ying-yang charm which I hadn't seen before.

Front:










Whole cover:










Gabriel in the cover (wearing a Van Gogh's Irises skin):










Gabriel and Big Boy, side-by-side:










L


----------



## Patrizia

I am looking forward to my DX one, they should be out by the end of the month


----------



## F1Wild

Oh my goodnesssssss!!!  I just have to find a way for that Ginkgo cover to enter my life!!!  It's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Seamonkey

I have the K2 Gingko in Fern and I swear I'm having trouble imagining non-gingko for the DX, but that is kind of overkill.  The Gingko button is wonderful. 

I also bought the scent amulet (necklace) in the gingko pattern and get many compliments on that

I got the yin-yang charm with my gingko cover as well, but Julip wanted that charm so I traded for her butterfly charm.  With my scent amulet I rather broadly hinted that the sleeping cat charm would be well received and I got one!


----------

